# The Official German Shepherd Breeder's Hall of Fame Thread -



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

A thread to honor and discuss the notable breeders

Max von Stephanitz - the architect of the breed so obviously he's a first ballot inductee 












> Max Emil Frederich von Stephanitz (b. Dec 30, 1864; d. Apr 22, 1936) is considered the creator of the German Shepherd dog breed. As a career cavalry officer from German nobility, he studied biology, anatomy, and the science of movement. In 1898 he was promoted to captain and took his release soon after.
> 
> He used his property near Grafrath (Germany) in the 1890′s to experiment with dog breeding using methods used by the English with the intent to improve on what is considered today the “German Shepherd Dog” (a.k.a. GSD).
> 
> ...



His book










Then there's Karl Füller -the man behind the Kirschental line 

Zwinger vom Kirschental und vom Haus Kirschental - history Karl Füller

A list of Sieger show winners

Federation Winners

Who are the most prestigious breeders in the world today?


----------

